# Bio-spira



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2003)

My tank numbers arent bad but they are kinda high I guess. I havent lost any fish that werent dead already when I got them. I added bio-spira in the hopes that it might fix any mistakes I made cycling the tank. Will bio-spira do that before any P's die.

Ammonia .5-1.0
Nitrite 0.25-0.50
PH 6.4

The P's seem alright I just got scared after reading some post sabout people jumping the gun with tank cycling.

Do you guys think this will be ok?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Your ammonia and nitrite arnt very high at all. How long have you had the fish in the tank? The biospira should reduce your levels to zero in about 24-48 hours.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2003)

They have been in there about 24 hours. They seem to be alright, but one is just sitting there and breathing heavely. Oh well I will just ride this out and order more to replace the ones that didnt make it. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Did you test for nitrates. if you have nitrates present you are probably 1-2 days from a completely cycled tank.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Yeh I always want to ask the Nitrate question.

I always get the feeling people forget that Nitr-I-te and Nitr-A-te are two different things. I have been confirmed of this fear a few times on this forum.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

People need to take more chemistry(NH3 --> NO2 --> NO3)


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

Bio Spira just saved my ass. Couldn't figure out why my fully cycled tank had a sudden ammonia spike. We had lost power for an extended period of time and my canister was dead in the water for a good 10-12 hours. I'm guessing the biofilter was totally dead by then. 75% water change followed by Bio Spira and Bio Coat and everyone is still alive. Constant testing over the last 48 hours showed a complete cycle of ammonia, nitrite and then nitrate rise. Ammo and nitrite are almost 0. One side effect was a PH crash. Guessing the extreme level of bio activity sucked the PH buffer right out of the water. I'm putting off a water change to give the Bio Spira more time but I did add a cup of Aragonite sand to one of my media slots. That should slowly bring the buffer back into check.

Anyway, just my .02


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

like i dunno bout all that 2-3 days from fully cycled if u have nitrates  i got nitrates now and my shits been cycling for like 5 days lol


----------

